# Greenville - SC - Bella - Female - 4 years



## jhall229 (Jan 27, 2007)

My wife and I are relocating to the UK due to the military. The initial plan was to take Bella with us, and we are still prepared to do that, but we have decided that the traveling that will be involved may be too stressful, and Bella may be better off in another home. She is chipped, but I do not have that information currently handy.

Bella is a beautiful, healthy, pure bread GSD that was born on 15 November 2006. She was the smallest of the liter if I remember correctly, and she currently weighs about 70-73 lbs. I don't know where her papers are, because all of that has never been really important to us, but I can provide the information of the breeders if necessary. She is an excellent companion and a great guard dog. She is great with children and other dogs, and will attach herself to anyone in a short amount of time. She is usually apprehensive around new human males until she sees that they are accepted.

She stays in doors, but she is very lean and athletic. She enjoys playing frisbee (we play pretty much every day) and loves going on walks and such.

We will be leaving for the UK in approximately 3 weeks. It has been a very hard decision to possibly give up Bella, but we feel it would be right for her and us. If you are interested in providing a good home for her, please contact me at [email protected]. I can transport her pretty much anywhere up and down the east coast or west a ways if there is a good home for her. I have attached a few pics (sorry I don't have any better ones).


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Lovely sweet faced girl. Three weeks is not a lot of time however to find a suitable placement for her - sometimes it can take months, as there are so many other GSD's already out there looking for homes. I wish you luck, but caution against rushing into a situation because you are leaving. You don't mention whether or not she is spayed - if she isn't this is something you ought to have addressed - you don't want her ending up as a backyard breeder. My suggestion is to contact as many GSD rescues as you can find - if you can post where you live we have members here who will probably be able to give you some names, or you can Google them yourself. Also think about the fact that adjusting to a new home can be as, or more, stressful than traveling - and that in the final analysis she may be better off staying with you.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## jhall229 (Jan 27, 2007)

Anja1Blue, I sincerely thank you for the advice and your concern. We love her too much to put her in just any home, but as my dad found out with his GSD, it is possible to find a new home in a fairly short period of time. I am pursuing other options such as the ones you mentioned. It just crossed my mind today to try these forums.

Bella is spayed. I will try to edit my original post to reflect this.

I know this is short notice, but as I said, we are still fully prepared to take her with us to the UK even with their strict animal policies. If we feel that is the best option for her.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

That's great that she is spayed - it's always a good thing to include that info or we start to worry!!  Sounds like you have the situation under control - BTW GSD's are very popular in the UK, and the laws on bringing dogs into the country aren't as strict as they used to be (the 6 month quarantine was awful for both owners and dogs.) Please let us know what you decide to do, Bella looks like a winner!!
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Can I just say that when my husband was a child his father was military. They had to move to Vietnam and took their GSD Rebel with them. Mind you that back then (this was just prior to the war) dogs had to go into quarrantine for at least 1 month. Rebel survived both trips going and coming back. It can be done if you really want.


----------



## Jambarino (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish i was in posistion to get Her !I live in Simpsonville.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Not in a position to take a dog but I live in Simpsonville too. I hope you can find a good home. .........


----------

